# nissan micra k12 timing chain



## nostobbi (Mar 7, 2010)

how do you pressurize the vvti sprocket to tension the timing chain ?
If i need a tool does anyone know the name, price and where i can locate one ? 

Cheers :newbie:


----------



## shadab (Sep 18, 2015)

It has a hydraulic timing chain tensioner. When the engine starts the oil pump builds a pressure to push the adjuster against the timing chain to keep it in a silent and firm position. You don't need to push it any way. If the timing chain is noisy the only remedy is to replace it along the tensioner assembly.


----------

